# علق على الصوره



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)




----------



## Samir poet (30 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
مش عارف اقول اية


----------



## tasoni queena (30 يوليو 2011)

تعاااااااااون مفيش حاجة تتقال اكتر من كده هههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى للصورة الحلوة


----------



## Violet Fragrance (30 يوليو 2011)

*هههههه و انا كمان مش عارفة اقول ايه
يا هيك التعاون يا بلا
يا زمن دواااااااااااااااااااااار
ههههه
ميرسي أستاذي الغالي
الرب يبارك حياتك
*​


----------



## اليعازر (30 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههه

الدنيا دولاب (عجل) يوم ليك،ويوم عليك.​*(مثل لبناني)​
*شكرا استاذنا

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

فكر تانى
شكرا جداا​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

tasoni queena قال:


> تعاااااااااون مفيش حاجة تتقال اكتر من كده هههههههههههه
> 
> شكرا استاذ نهيسى للصورة الحلوة


تعاون فكره حلوه شكرا جداا​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههه و انا كمان مش عارفة اقول ايه
> يا هيك التعاون يا بلا
> يا زمن دواااااااااااااااااااااار
> ههههه
> ...


ههههههههه
شكرا جداا للمرور الرائع​


----------



## النهيسى (30 يوليو 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *هههههههههه
> 
> الدنيا دولاب (عجل) يوم ليك،ويوم عليك.​*(مثل لبناني)​
> *شكرا استاذنا
> ...


مثل جميل 
شكرا جداجدا​


----------



## مريم12 (31 يوليو 2011)

*راجل شهم حماره تعب اشتغل مكانه
او ممكن الحمار يكون ماسك ذلة على الراجل 
هههههههههههههه
ميرررررسى يا استاذنا
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 يوليو 2011)

مريم12 قال:


> *راجل شهم حماره تعب اشتغل مكانه
> او ممكن الحمار يكون ماسك ذلة على الراجل
> هههههههههههههه
> ميرررررسى يا استاذنا
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


*ممكن الحمار يكون ماسك ذلة على الراجل

هههههههههههه

تعليق جميل جداا

شكراا


*​


----------



## ملاك السماء (1 أغسطس 2011)

*هههههههههههههه بجد موش عارفه اقول ايه يمكن الحمار ماسك ذله عالراجل ههههههههههههههه ...*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 أغسطس 2011)

ملاك السماء قال:


> *هههههههههههههه بجد موش عارفه اقول ايه يمكن الحمار ماسك ذله عالراجل ههههههههههههههه ...*​


ههههههههه
شكراا جدااا​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 أغسطس 2011)

اشكرك يا صديقي لانك لم تتركني ...؟؟؟


----------



## zama (1 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

لأ بجد راجل كوميديا ..

دا بيوضح مدي النحس اللي فيه الشعب المصري ..


----------



## نغم (1 أغسطس 2011)

فيها ايه يعنى لما يكون فى مودة وتفاهم مشترك من قبل الطرفين ...

ههههههه


----------



## The light of JC (2 أغسطس 2011)

كده بالضبط بيعمل المسيح معنا


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 أغسطس 2011)

الراجل دا فكرني بحكايه جحا وحماره
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 أغسطس 2011)

راجل محب حب يريح الحيوان شويه رفيق بيه 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

*شكرا لمروركم وتعليقاتكم الجميله*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

منتظر تعليقاتكم


----------



## ملاك السماء (3 أغسطس 2011)

*طيب واحد فيهم باين انه ولد ممكن التاني يبقى ايه بنت و كل واحد بيعاكس في التاني عاوز يعلقه او بيحجزوا بعض ما حدش ضامن في ايه بعد مشكلة العنوسه اللي بقت في كل حته دي هههههههههههههههه ربنا يوفقهم  ههههههههه ...*


----------



## tasoni queena (3 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههه

رومانسية منذ الصغر


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

هى بتقول له .... يا أسود
وهو بيقول ليها ..... يا بيضه
نظام معايره


----------



## النهيسى (3 أغسطس 2011)

هتقولوا أيه على الصوره


----------



## ملاك السماء (4 أغسطس 2011)

*يا عيني الثقافه واخده حقها معاه قوي هههههههههههههههه
و الا يمكن عنده امتحانات ثانويه عامه ههههههههه ...
*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههه
ممكن بيراجع كمان حساباته مع الضرائب


----------



## zama (4 أغسطس 2011)

بجد القرد دا كرهني بالقرايا ..

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ..

متشكر لتعبك ..


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أغسطس 2011)

يا عسل دا قرد ذكي جدا ومثقف كومان
بيقرا بالمشقلب كمان

لا خير بصراحه في تقدم في العلم
ههههههههه


----------



## مملكة الغابة (4 أغسطس 2011)

اكيد دة بعد الثورة


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2011)

*تعليقاتكم كلها راائعه
شكرااااا

تابعوا معى
*​


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2011)

*في جامعة بني سويف *
*وجد هذا التحذير في هذه السنة في هذا القرن *

*فما تعليقك ؟؟*

*



*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه بيفكرني بجحا وحماره 

ميرسي يا استاذي


----------



## النهيسى (5 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههه
شكراااا جداااا​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## free20 (11 أغسطس 2011)

*الصديق
وقت
الضيق

وشكرا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههه

شكرا جداا​


----------



## ][-_PeTeR_-][ (11 أغسطس 2011)

انا شوفت الصوره دي بس فيين؟؟
امممممممم
اها افتكرك في التلفزيون في برنامج شكرااا
بتاع فودافون

هو الحمار تعب فقال يريح عنه شويه
واعتقد ان محدش عملها في مصر خاااللص
​


----------



## ][-_PeTeR_-][ (11 أغسطس 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *في جامعة بني سويف *
> *وجد هذا التحذير في هذه السنة في هذا القرن *
> 
> *فما تعليقك ؟؟*
> ...




ايه الاحترام ده كله 
^_^


----------



## النهيسى (11 أغسطس 2011)

][-_PeTeR_-][ قال:


> ايه الاحترام ده كله
> ^_^


شكرا للمرور الجميل جدا​


----------

